# Sandbags



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Does anybody know a good source for sandbags. Hearing about all the flooding on the radio and also for their other uses, I decided I've put off getting some long enough.

Thanks for any and all information.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

semperscott said:


> Does anybody know a good source for sandbags. Hearing about all the flooding on the radio and also for their other uses, I decided I've put off getting some long enough.
> 
> Thanks for any and all information.


There are many sources for empty sandbags on the market. Here is one source:

Sandbags

Recommend you determine your needs first then factor cost and shipping into your equation.

Would advise building a frame to ease in loading multiple sandbags. This is done with 2X4s and an inverted traffic cone. Cut about 6 inches from the top of the traffic cone. Place the empty bag under the inverted cone and shovel in your sand or fill dirt. Would also reccommend using the 14" X 26" bags. These weigh about 50 pounds loaded. Any bigger bag would wear you out moving them around.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I had the same question a couple years ago.

I wish I could remember all the details but IIRC, there's different qualities. I know part of it has to do with UV rated hours but there's something about bag quality itself. It was also recommended to get the larger bags (18x27" instead of 14x26").

Here's the ones that I bought and were highly recommended.
Sand bags 18 X 27 - Woven Poly, 1200 UV Rating

Also consider getting a "Gobagger"
Go Bagger! Sandbag Filling Device, With Sand Bags

Sitting on my bale of bags is a bag of 1000 black zip-ties. I'm thinking it was recommended to have those available as the tie strings that come with them may be either inadequate or more cumbersome, especially if you're in a hurry.

Good luck!


----------



## WinTheMindWinTheDay (Jul 27, 2011)

Try Government Surplus Auctions at Government Liquidation, the website run by Uncle Sam's DLA, formerly known as DRMO.


----------

